# Milan: Elliott pensa a Giuntoli, Maldini, Marotta o Gandini



## admin (2 Giugno 2018)

La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, conferma che Yonghong Li ha versato i 10 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-yonghong-li-ha-versato-i-10-mln-vt63199.html#post1552457 ) ed aggiunge che se Li non avessi depositati, sarebbe subentrato Elliott, probabilmente anche con un nuovo management: Giuntoli e Maldini i papabili.

*Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini. 

Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso. 

Elliott però non resterebbe. Gestirebbe e traghetterebbe il club verso un nuovo acquirente. Vendere il Milan con un management forte sarebbe più facile. 

Ma non c'è solo Maldini per. Si pensa anche a Marotta e Gandini per il ruolo di AD.*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Giugno 2018)

Berta al posto di giuntoli. Magari con un arabo...


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2018)

*Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini. 

Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso. 

Elliott però non resterebbe. Gestirebbe e traghetterebbe il club verso un nuovo acquirente. Vendere il Milan con un management forte sarebbe più facile. 

Ma non c'è solo Maldini per. Si pensa anche a Marotta e Gandini per il ruolo di AD.*


----------



## admin (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso.
> 
> ...




Marotta - Maldini sarebbe il top!

Speriamo!


----------



## Superpippo9 (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso.
> 
> ...


Quindi dalla Cina continuano ad arrivare puntualmente gli aumenti di capitale ma qui parliamo di nuovo management facendo nomi di tutti manager sotto contratto tra l altro.... Bah


----------



## claudiop77 (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso.
> 
> ...



No Marotta!


----------



## 7vinte (2 Giugno 2018)

Maldini presidente,Albertini AD,Andrea Berta DS,Al Maktoutm proprietario. Che ne dite,vi piacerebbe??


----------



## vannu994 (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marotta - Maldini sarebbe il top!
> 
> Speriamo!



Più che Marotta secondo me quello veramente bravo a torino è Paratici


----------



## malos (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> Se Li non verserà i 30 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale entro fine giugno, allora il fondo è pronto a prendere il club rossonero. Ciò potrebbe accadere tra l'inizio e la fine del mese in corso.
> 
> ...



Altra dead-line 30 giugno. Madonna che palle non se ne esce più.
In ogni caso quando entrerà Paolo ritornerò ad essere un minimo fiducioso sul futuro, ad oggi è nerissimo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, conferma che Yonghong Li ha versato i 10 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-yonghong-li-ha-versato-i-10-mln-vt63199.html#post1552457 ) ed aggiunge che se Li non avessi depositati, sarebbe subentrato Elliott, probabilmente anche con un nuovo management: Giuntoli e Maldini i papabili.
> 
> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> ...



I 30 milioni arriveranno, Elliott non rileverà un bel niente e non ci sarà nessun Maldini, Giuntoli o Marotta, mentre gli adepti dei "cinesi" e del Mirafax festeggeranno nelle strade un Milan fuori dalle coppe o pesantemente penalizzato, declamando gli editoriali di Suma e distribuendo copie degli "imparziali" articoli di Jacobelli  Sono mesi che si ripete lo stesso film, quindi stiamo tranquilli e sereni (si fa per dire), i milioni saranno 30 ma c'è un mese di tempo.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, conferma che Yonghong Li ha versato i 10 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-yonghong-li-ha-versato-i-10-mln-vt63199.html#post1552457 ) ed aggiunge che se Li non avessi depositati, sarebbe subentrato Elliott, probabilmente anche con un nuovo management: Giuntoli e Maldini i papabili.
> 
> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> ...



Se fosse così vuol dire che si erano già concordati col Berlusca all'interno di un giro di "affari" che non riguardava solo il Milan. Li quindi risulterebbe essere semplicemente l'ennesimo burattino.
La Gabanelli dovrebbe fare una bella inchiesta sulle operazioni di Elliott in Italia e di come sono arrivati ad ottenre certi risultati, altro che parlar solo del cinese fantasma.


----------



## Victorss (2 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (2 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I 30 milioni arriveranno, Elliott non rileverà un bel niente e non ci sarà nessun Maldini, Giuntoli o Marotta, mentre gli adepti dei "cinesi" e del Mirafax festeggeranno nelle strade un Milan fuori dalle coppe o pesantemente penalizzato, declamando gli editoriali di Suma e distribuendo copie degli "imparziali" articoli di Jacobelli  Sono mesi che si ripete lo stesso film, quindi stiamo tranquilli e sereni (si fa per dire), i milioni saranno 30 ma c'è un mese di tempo.


Concordo pienamente...è un finale già scritto
Mister Li compirà un'altro ''salto triplo carpiato'' e per l'ennesima volta posticiperà la resa dei conti...
Capisco chi sogna un futuro migliore per il Milan..ma non fatevi illusioni...


----------



## iceman. (2 Giugno 2018)

Io metterei a capo una bella triade
Maldini-Albertini e Rui Costa.


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Altra dead-line 30 giugno. Madonna che palle non se ne esce più.
> In ogni caso quando entrerà Paolo ritornerò ad essere un minimo fiducioso sul futuro, ad oggi è nerissimo.



Ma poi i soldi sbucheranno comunque.. 
e nonostante questo li dopo ottobre non sarà più presidente.
A voi le conclusioni..


----------



## Ruuddil23 (2 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I 30 milioni arriveranno, Elliott non rileverà un bel niente e non ci sarà nessun Maldini, Giuntoli o Marotta, mentre gli adepti dei "cinesi" e del Mirafax festeggeranno nelle strade un Milan fuori dalle coppe o pesantemente penalizzato, declamando gli editoriali di Suma e distribuendo copie degli "imparziali" articoli di Jacobelli  Sono mesi che si ripete lo stesso film, quindi stiamo tranquilli e sereni (si fa per dire), i milioni saranno 30 ma c'è un mese di tempo.




Si anche io penso che questi schifosi 30 milioni arriveranno. Questi soldi, pochi lo dicono, servono a sopravvivere, a coprire le perdite, ed a pagare gli interessi derivanti dal rifinanziamento capestro messo in essere con Elliott.

Ma gli adepti dell'AC FassoneMiraballe festeggieranno come se avessimo vinto l'ottava Champions, non rendendosi conto che se si vuole il bene del Milan prima spariranno questi incapaci meglio sarà per il Milan.

E' incredibile il lavaggio del cervello che una frangia (per fortuna sempre più piccola) di tifosi milanisti ha subito da questi incompetenti: per anni abbiamo giustamente insultato Berlusconi e Galliani per i danni che stavano facendo; mentre questi qua che stanno facendo disastri su disastri godono ancora di un seguito che appare francamente incomprensibile. Almeno B&G potevano vantare vent'anni di trionfi, questi qua possono vantare il fatto di essere stati cacciati dall'Inter, di un sesto posto raggiunto dopo la campagna acquisti più dispendiosa della storia del calcio italiano e, tra poco, della più grande figuraccia della storia del Milan....un bel curriculum...

Per anni abbiamo accusato Berlusca di pensare solo ai suoi affari e di fregarsene dei tifosi, ed eravamo tutti concordi. Mentre invece se il cinefake, fregandosene di un Milan umiliato dalla Uefa, specula sul Milan, pensa solo a non affondare e non dice nemmeno mezza parola va esaltato e portato in trionfo.


Che dire: prima festeggiavamo i trofei, ora festeggiamo gli aumenti di capitale...o meglio: li festeggiano quei tifosi che godono nell'essere presi per il culo.


----------



## MrPeppez (2 Giugno 2018)

Marotta ahahah si come no, ma come si fa a pensare a una cosa del genere..


----------



## Marcex7 (2 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Maldini presidente,Albertini AD,Andrea Berta DS,Al Maktoutm proprietario. Che ne dite,vi piacerebbe??



Poi?Sei uno che si accontenta facilmente


----------



## Marcex7 (2 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Altra dead-line 30 giugno. Madonna che palle non se ne esce più.
> In ogni caso quando entrerà Paolo ritornerò ad essere un minimo fiducioso sul futuro, ad oggi è nerissimo.



Sono con te


----------



## Marcex7 (2 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I 30 milioni arriveranno, Elliott non rileverà un bel niente e non ci sarà nessun Maldini, Giuntoli o Marotta, mentre gli adepti dei "cinesi" e del Mirafax festeggeranno nelle strade un Milan fuori dalle coppe o pesantemente penalizzato, declamando gli editoriali di Suma e distribuendo copie degli "imparziali" articoli di Jacobelli  Sono mesi che si ripete lo stesso film, quindi stiamo tranquilli e sereni (si fa per dire), i milioni saranno 30 ma c'è un mese di tempo.



La realtá.Ne piu' ne meno.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2018)

mah..a me sto Giuntoli esaltava ma in coppia con Sarri...da solo non ho idea se e quanto sia valido sinceramente....


----------



## Marcex7 (2 Giugno 2018)

A me basterebbe Maldini.Significherebbe che qualcosa si sta muovendo nella stanza dei bottoni.


----------



## dottor Totem (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, conferma che Yonghong Li ha versato i 10 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-yonghong-li-ha-versato-i-10-mln-vt63199.html#post1552457 ) ed aggiunge che se Li non avessi depositati, sarebbe subentrato Elliott, probabilmente anche con un nuovo management: Giuntoli e Maldini i papabili.
> 
> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> ...



Chi vorrebbe prendere un posto così delicato? 
Avevano dubbi con Li, figuriamoci a scatola chiusa.


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I 30 milioni arriveranno, Elliott non rileverà un bel niente e non ci sarà nessun Maldini, Giuntoli o Marotta, mentre gli adepti dei "cinesi" e del Mirafax festeggeranno nelle strade un Milan fuori dalle coppe o pesantemente penalizzato, declamando gli editoriali di Suma e distribuendo copie degli "imparziali" articoli di Jacobelli  Sono mesi che si ripete lo stesso film, quindi stiamo tranquilli e sereni (si fa per dire), i milioni saranno 30 ma c'è un mese di tempo.


Valuteremo, come sempre, i fatti, ma l'enfasi su questi aumenti di capitale risulta effettivamente incomprensibile. Si tratta di politiche di gestione ordinaria del club concordate tra azionista e cda da oltre un anno, secondo misure, tempi e modalità definite in stretta intesa tra i due soggetti. Nessuna sorpresa, né disappunto per l'adempimento di fondamentali obblighi gestori che incombono sull'azionista per contratto sociale. Farne ogni volta un giudizio di Dio appare francamente stucchevole, non comprendendo poi a quale titolo il creditore Elliott potrebbe rilevare il controllo del club nella ipotesi negativa. Ma continuiamo a leggere, e a porci domande senza risposta.


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2018)

povero Milan


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Giugno 2018)

Azz.. Elliott tira in ballo pure il rientro di Maldini per screditare i cinesi, Li non molla 
mentre Elliott fa di tutto per farlo fallire, ormai è una faida, e noi? ..e noi veniamo
praticamente distrutti come società, bravi..


----------



## Heaven (2 Giugno 2018)

Ma secondo voi davvero Li perde un investimento da 1MLD per 30mln? 

Piuttosto si fa prestare i soldi al tasso del 50%


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 2 giugno, conferma che Yonghong Li ha versato i 10 milioni di euro dell'aumento di capitale (se ne parla QUI http://www.milanworld.net/milan-yonghong-li-ha-versato-i-10-mln-vt63199.html#post1552457 ) ed aggiunge che se Li non avessi depositati, sarebbe subentrato Elliott, probabilmente anche con un nuovo management: Giuntoli e Maldini i papabili.
> 
> *Repubblica conferma tutto: Elliott prepara l'assalto al Milan per fine giugno, quando con tutta probabilità la Uefa escluderà i rossoneri dalle Coppe Europee. Il fondo pensa ad un nuovo management di alto livello, il nome principale è quello di Paolo Maldini.
> 
> ...


Il Milan deve passare il prima possibile nelle mani di una proprietà stabile e solida. Ogni mese qui c’è sempre una dannatissima deadline!


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2018)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi davvero Li perde un investimento da 1MLD per 30mln?
> 
> Piuttosto si fa prestare i soldi al tasso del 50%



e a ottobre?
vuoi vedere che solo a quel punto il Milan mon sarà più suo? e magari in mezzo ci saranno ancora 3-4 bonifici


----------



## Heaven (2 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> e a ottobre?
> vuoi vedere che solo a quel punto il Milan mon sarà più suo? e magari in mezzo ci saranno ancora 3-4 bonifici



Speriamo...


----------



## simone316 (3 Giugno 2018)

La news sulla volontà di Elliott di fare entrare in società Maldini la lessi più di un mese fa e l'acquirente ipotizzato era un Emiro... Vediamo.


----------

